# John Deere 4230 battery question



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got a 4230 that I run a 467 deere Baler on. Went to hook Baler up last weekend and couldn’t get monitor to come on. I bought the kit a couple years ago and wired it directly to the battery on the right side and run it up in the cab from there. All connections are good and tight. The kit has a 20 amp circuit breaker in which I replaced and it came on that day. Well if it sits overnight the monitor won’t power up but if you tap the circuit breaker then sometimes it comes on and sometimes it won’t. Battery tests 12.6 Volts and I’ve got power where monitor hooks up to the plug. I’m wondering maybe if a ground problem would cause this or maybe the battery has a bad cell or maybe I could delete the breaker and add a 30 amp inline fuse? Any suggestions or if anyone has had this issue. I can take monitor out and hook it into my 5520 John Deere and it works fine. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The wiring harness for convenience outlet on my 4255 is attached very similar to what you describe & has powered 467 monitor fine for many yrs. My guess is you have a corroded connection at the battery post cable


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I would ground the convenience outlet directly to the battery if possible. I ran the positive from the left hand battery and the ground to the right hand battery ground on the tractor frame. 4430.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I do have it grounded directly at battery and the connections are clean. But I’ll double check and clean just in case


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

I would recommend looking at the connections on each side of the circuit breaker you replaced, make sure the wires are held securely in the connector and the connectors to the lugs of the breaker. Check the wires going into connectors at the end of the convenience harness and then the connection between the plugs making good contact. It just sounds like a loose wire connection somewhere.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If tapping the breaker makes it work, then that should tell you the problem is somewhere in that area - connections or breaker itself.

Rodney


----------

